# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية المصرية >  براءة فى جناية مخدرات حكم حديث

## lawyer66

باسم الشعب
محكمة جنايات القاهرة
الدائرة التاسعة شمال القاهرة
المشكلة علناً برئاسة السيد المستشار / حسن حسانين رئيس المحكمة
وعضوية السيدين المستشارين / صلاح محجوب ، خليفة الجيوش
الرئسيان بمحمكة استئناف القاهرة
وحضور الاستاذ / تامر احمد محمد              وكيل النيابة
وحضور الاستاذ / احمد محمد الهادى             امين السر
اصدرت الحكم الاتى
فى قضية النيابة العامة رقم 26180 لسنة 2010 مدينة نصر
ورقم 1931 لسنة 2010 كلى شرق
ضد
1- ------------------                                      حاضر
2- -----------------                                       حاضر
3- ------------------                                      حاضر
4- ---------------                                          حاضر
وحضر الاستاذ / سعيد عبد الحميد محمود المحامى والاستاذ/عبد الحميد محمد فودة المحامى
والاستاذ / ياسر رفاعى محمد المحامى للدفاع عن المتهمين 
حيث ان النيابة العامة أسندت الى المتهمين اليهم فى يوم 31/5/2010 بدائرة قسم اول مدينة نصر بمحافظة القاهرة.
المتهمون جميعا :- ألفوا فيما بينهم تشكيلاً عصابياً غرضة الاتجار فى الجواهر المخدرة قمم وازهار نبات القنب المجفف.
المتهمان الاول والثالث:- احزرا وصارا بواسطة المتهم الرابع الماثل بقصد الاتى وجوهر الحشيش المخدر وقمم زازهار نبات القنب المجفف فى غير الاحوال المصرح بها قانونا.
المتهمان الماثلان الاول والثالث :- حازا بواسطة المتهمين ( السابق الحكم عليه) والثانى والخامس الماثلان بقصد الاتجار وجوهر الحشيش المخدر وقمم وازهار نبات والقنب المجفف فى غير الاحوال المصرح بها قانونا.
المتهم الرابع الماثل حاز بقصد الاتجار جوهر الحشيش المخدر وقمم وازهار نبات القنب المجفف فى غير الاحوال المصرح بها قانونا .
وقد احيل المتهمين لهذه لمحاكمتهم طبقا للقيد والوصف الواردين بقرار الاحاله وبجلسة اليوم نظرت الدعوى على المتهمين بمحضر الجلسة.
المحكمة
بعد تلاوة امر الاحالة وسماع طلبات النيابة العامة واقوال المتهمين وسماع المرافعة الشفوية ومطابقة الاوراق والمداولة.
- وحيث ان النيابة العامة اسندت الاتهام الى :
1-	-----  2 ----  ،  3---- 4-----
لانهم فى يوم 31/5/2010 بدائرة قسم اول مدينه نصر بمحافظة القاهرة المتهمون جميعا :- الفوا فيما بينهم تشكيلا عصابيا غرضه الاتجار فى الجواهر المخدرة وقمم وازهار نبات القنب المجفف .
المتهمان الاول الماثل واخر سبق الحكم علية :-
احرزوحاز بواسطة المتهم الرابع الماثل بقصد الاتجار جوهر الحشيش المخدر وقمم وازهار نبات القنب المجفف فى غير الاحوال المصرح بها قانونيا .
المتهمان الماثلان الاول والثالث :- حازابواسطة المتهمين السابق الحكم عليه والثاثى والخامس الماثلان بقصد الاتجار جوهر الحشيش المخدر وقمم وازهار نبات القنب المجفف فى غير الاحوال المصرح بها قانونيا.
المتهم الرابع الماثل :- حاز بقصد الاتجار جوهور الحشيش المخدر وقمم وازهار نبات القنب المجفف فى غير الاحوال المصرح بها قانونيا.
وطلبت عقابهم بالمواد 1، 2، 7/1، 33/1 بند "د" ، 34/1 بند أ ، 42/1 من القانون رقم 182لسنه 1960 المعدل بالقانون 122 لسنه 1989 والبند رقم 56 من القسم الثانى من الجدول الملحق بالقانون الاول والمستبدل بقرار وزير الصحه رقم 269 لسنه 2002.
وركنت فى اسناد الاتهام الى ماشهد به النقيب شرطة اسلام عثمان مقبل معاون مباحث فسم اول مدينه نصر وماثبت بتقرير المعمل الكميائى.
فقد شهد النقيب شرطة اسلام عثمان مقبل ان تحرياته السرية اسفرت عن قيام المتهمين بتشكيل عصابى غرضه الاتجار فى المواد المخدرة فاستصدر اذنا من النيابه العامه لضبطهم وتفتيش اشخاصهم ومساكنهم ، ونفاذا لذلك الاذن انتقل بتاريخ 31/5/2010 الى حيث يتواجد المتهمون من الاول حتى الرابع وتمكن من تضبطهم الا الرابع تمكن من الهرب ، وشاهد كلا من الاول والثالث حاملين جوالاً بلاستيكيا بداخله لفافات البانجو المخدر ، وقررواأنهم يحتفظون ر وضبطة اموال مخدر بمسكن الخامس، بالتوجة لمسكن الاخير وضبطه وتفتيش مسكنه عثر اسفل سرير حجرة نوم على جوالين بداخلها نبات البانجو المخدرة ثبت معمليا ان المضبوطات جوهر الحشيش المخدر نبات الحشيش القنب المجفف.
- وحيث انه بتحقيقات النيابه العامه انكر المتهمون ما اسند اليهم من اتهام ، ولم يستجوب الرابع.
- وحيث انه بجلسه المحاكمة اعتصموا بالانكار ولم يمثل المتهم الرابع ولم تقف له المحكمه على ثمه الدفاع والدفاع الحاضر شرح ظروف الدعوى وملابساتها والتمس البراءة تاسيسا على انتقاء اركان جريمه التشكيل العصابى وحيازة واحراز مواد مخدرة وبطلان القبض التفتيش لانتقاء حاله التلبس وعدم جديه التحريات وعدم معقولية تصور حدوث الواقعه  وشيوع الاتهام ،وانعدام الاذن الصادر من النيابه العامه وانتقاء مودة بالاوراق ، وانفراد ضباط الواقعه بالشهادة.
- وحيث انه ولما كان من المقرر قانونيا ان التفتيش من اخطر الاجراءات الجنائية التى تمس حريات الناس ، فهو بحث فى مستودع اسرارهم التى يحرصون على الاحتفاظ بها لانفسهم، واعتداء على حرياتهم فى صون اسرار مساكنهم واشخاصهم ولذلك  صرحت الدساتير على رفع بعض احكام التفتيش الى وصاف المبادئ الدستوريه خاصه بعد الاعلان العالمى لحقوق الانسان الذى  نصت ماده الثانيه عشره على ان " لا يعرض احد التدخل تصفى فى حياته الخاصه او اسراته او مسكنه او مراسلاته او لحملاته على شرفه وسمعه ، ولكل شخص الحق فى حمايه القانون من مثل هذا التدخل او تلك الحملات".
- وحيث انه ولما كان من المقرر ان المساكن حريه فلا يجوز دخولها ولا تفتشها الا بامر قضائى مسبب وفقا لاحكام القانون ولذلك نصت المادة 91 من القانون الاجراءات الجنائية الخاصة بتفتيش المنازل على انه" فى كل الاحوال يجب ان يكون امر تفتيش مسببا" ويصدر هذا الامر من القاضى المختص او النيابه العامه وذلك وفقا لاحكام القانون . ويجوز المصدر امر التفتيش وان يتخذ من الاوائل الواردة فى محضر تحريات الشرطة اذا راي جديتها اسبابا لامره بالتفتيش وللامر بالتفتيش شروطه شكليه واخرى موضوعيه والشروط الشكليه هى وجوب ثبوته بالكتابه ان يكون مؤرخا وموقفا من مصدره ولا يعنى عن التوقيع على اذن التفتيش ان تكون ورقه الاذن محرره بخط الاذن او معونه باسمه وكذلك اسم المتهم والتهمه المتسويه اليه والاعمال المطلوب اجراؤها ويجب ان يكون اذن التفتيش مستكملا بذاته شروط صحته ومقومات وجوده كورقه رسميه فلا يقبل تكمله ما تقضى فيه من بيانات جوهريه باى دليل غير مستمد منه باى طريق من طرق الاثبات .
- وحيث انه والبناء على ماتقدم ولما كان الثابت من الاوراق ان ظابط الواقعه اسلام مقبل حرر محضر امؤرخا 31/5/2010 الساعه 10 صباحا ضمن تحريات بشان الواقعه فى ورقه مستقله فى حين اصدرت النيابه العامه فى ورقه مستقله مؤرخه 31/5/2010 الساعه10 صباحا  امرا لذلك الظابط معاون مباحث قسم اول مدينه نصر لضبط وتفتيش المتحرى عنهم وتفتيش مسكنهم دون ان يتضمن ذلك الامر اسماء المتهمين الماذون بضبطهم وتفتشهم ، وكذا لم يتضمن ذلك الامر مسكن الماذون بضبطم وتفتشهم مما يضحى معه ذلك الامر والعدم سواء ويضحى ما قام به ضابط الواقعه من اجراءات القبض والتفتيش وما اسفر عنه من ضبط للمخدر المضبوط. باطلا لاثباته على اذن تفتيش منعدم ، ولانتقاء ثمه حاله من حالات التلبس التى نص عليها القانون !!!!!! مما يتضمن معه والحال كذلك القضاء ببراءه المتهمين مما اسند اليهم عملا ينص المادة 304/1 من قانون الاجراءات الجنائيه ، ومصادر المخدر المضبوط عملا ينص المادة 30 من القانون العقوبات .
فلهذة الاسباب
وبعد الاطلاع على المواد سالفه البيان .
حكمت المحكمه حضوريا ببراءه كل من -----  و ----  ،  و---- و----- مما اسند الى كل منهم ومصادر المادة المخدرة المضبوطه .
صدر هذا الحكم وكلى علنا بجلسه بيوم الاربعاء الموافق 8/2/2012

----------

